# 103 in the Shade



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2015)

And at 7 PM, 114F in the shed I was working in.





I love Eastern Washington in the summer. I was scything feral rye the other day in the 102 F afternoon sun. It was a pleasant sweaty break from the mundane excitement I've been having dealing with dependency and murder cases. 

Heat and rhythmic exertion: it reminds me that the sweat of the brow is a gift despite being a curse.


----------



## BGF (Jun 26, 2015)

More power to ya. After a close call with heat stroke, I've not been able to tolerate high temps as well as I could before.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2015)

BGF said:


> More power to ya. After a close call with heat stroke, I've not been able to tolerate high temps as well as I could before.



Heat stroke and even heat exhaustion are serious. I had it in my twenties and it took a while to get back into the swing of things. I stay well hydrated and never push beyond a moderately elevated breathing pace when working in this kind of heat.


----------



## BGF (Jun 26, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> BGF said:
> 
> 
> > More power to ya. After a close call with heat stroke, I've not been able to tolerate high temps as well as I could before.
> ...



It's been about 12 or 13 years and to this day I still get nauseous, weak, and fatigued on very hot and humid days. And this in hardly any time at all. Could be I'm managing my hydration poorly.


----------

